
Bypass Paywalls Clean for Firefox/Chrome - joker765
https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-clean/blob/master/README.md
======
joker765
Refactored extension/add-on with lots of new sites, bug-fixes, add custom
sites and update-notification.

[https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-
clea...](https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-clean)

[https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-
clean](https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-clean) (no
google analytics)

